# Routing



## DeMuX (31. März 2003)

Hi, 

wo kann ich denn bei lnx8.0 einstellen, das er als router
fungiert? ich weiß noch das das irgendwo ein häckchen war,
das ip-forwarding aktiviert. das sollte es doch dann gewesen
sein oder?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (31. März 2003)

Du scheinst wohl noch nicht lange mit Linux-Netzen zu arbeiten, richtig?

Aber: Es gibt die Möglichkeit mittels IP-Forwarding einen Linux-Rechner als Internet-Gateway zu konfigurieren. Allerdings musst Du noch ein paar andere Dinge beachten. Damit Du wirklich richtig damit klarkommst, hier einige Links die dir weiterhelfen sollten:
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/admin.html#ADMSECURITY
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/networking.html
http://www.pl-berichte.de/work/server/index.html (Abteilung: Gateway-Server)
http://www.netfilter.org/
http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/index.html#HOWTO

Ich hoffe du kannst damit mal schon was anfangen!


----------



## DeMuX (31. März 2003)

da bin ich ganz zuversichtlich! thxalot


----------



## JoelH (2. April 2003)

*hmm,*


```
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```
dass hab ich laufen, als kleines Script. Damit wird alles weitergeleitet.


----------



## Azrael (5. April 2003)

Jo, dass funzt ja wunderbar mit dem router 

nur mal ne frage...
ich muss da bei mir die befehle nach jdem restart ja per hand eingeben.
Kann man das in ein startscript bauen und dann in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ mit reinlegen, damit es bei jeder einwahl automatisch ausgeführt wird ??
Wie müsste das script aussehen ?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. April 2003)

Hier eine Möglichkeit:

```
#!/bin/bash
# Das Skript zum Aufbau der Verbindung hier einbauen!

echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```
Das ganze abspeichern, in /usr/sbin legen und dann mittels chmod die richtigen Rechte zuweisen.
Wenn Du jetzt das Skript aufrufst, dann startet er die Verbindung und gleich die IP-Tables hinterher.


----------



## Azrael (5. April 2003)

Danke für deine antwort.
Funzt so aber leider nicht.
Ich hab suse drauf und geh mit pppoe ins inet.
Da wird bei jeder einwahl alles automatisch ausgeführt was im ordner /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ liegt. Also müsste ich auch das Script dort hineinkopieren. Dein vorschlag funzt in dem verzeichniss aber nichtmehr oder ?


----------

